# Place to stay near Rye



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Any suggestions for somewhere to stop for a couple of nights 20th feb, wild or cl.
Nick


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The River Haven Hotel and Restaurant on the A259 from Rye to Hastings. Two pounds per day but that was in 2007.

Also I have never tried but the Car park at Rye Harbour (follow signs when in Rye.)
It is very quiet at night.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sure this place is open all year

http://www.dogwoodcamping.co.uk/index.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes you are right they are open all year, I didnt realise how few do open all year in the Rye area.
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/t/Dogwood-Cottage-Rye-9049.htm


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Locovan for the info about River Haven, I have contacted them and it is still OK to stop their, it's now £5 per 24 hrs. Which is not to bad being so close to Rye.
Nickkdx


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

nickkdx said:


> Any suggestions for somewhere to stop for a couple of nights 20th feb, wild or cl.
> Nick


Don't know if you are a member of the CC, but we've stayed at The Old Dairy, Playden, Rye, TN31 7UL. Mr Bryant: 01797-223933

The grass is not ideal for wet weather, so we stayed on the hard standing nearer his lawn mower repair barns.

The real benefit of this site is "The Playdon Oasts Inn" 50 yards away:
http://www.playdenoast.co.uk/

Oh yes, and Rye is a simple walk downhill ........ but a slightly longer walk back uphill again.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Just got back from Haven Hotel. Stayed last night £5 for car park, 3 course meal £17.50 and bottle of house red (a very nice vin du pays Gers) £13.50.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for that we are going on 20th Feb.
Nickkdx


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Are you going for Rye Bay Scallop Week? (20-28th Feb)


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Yes we are and also a reason to revisit Rye.


----------

